# Problème décompression lors de l'instal

## MrPokeR

Salut à tous !

J'essaye actuellement d'installer gentoo, donc je suis la documentation qui est fournis mais je bloque au moment ou il demande : "Décompresser l'archive de stage3".

Je précise que j'ai bien télécharger le stage3, ainsi que la vérification pour voir s'il y a l'intégrale du fichier.

Voici ce qu'il me dit comme erreur : 

```
stage3-i868-....tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory

 

Error is not recoverable: exiting now

 

Child returned status 2

 

Error is not recoverable: exiting now

```

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ... Alors que pour la vérification du fichier cela à bien marcher.

Merci d'avance !

Cordialement,

MrPokeR

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle instruction as-tu donnée : le nom du fichier mentionné ne semble pas correct (plein de points).

----------

